# Knives. Carving and Lathing - which do I keep?



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Marples 12 wood carving set. Sheffield Tool Steel
Set of 6. Craftsman High Speed Steel.
Set of 5. Smaller and unmarked.
Set of 5. Numbered 1 through 5. Chrome Vanadium.
Set of 8. Cummins. Metal not marked.
Set of 5. PSI Woodworking Mini Chisel Set. H.S.S. M2

What to keep?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Keep 'em all.....LOL.

Is there a particular reason that you need to downsize, Ralph.

I am not a carver, but I would keep the Marples...Can you also use them on the lathe?


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'll keep the Marples. But I just have the small one car garage and limited space. Likely I'll get rid of the Cummins set. Keep the Craftsman set. 
All except Cummins and PSI are passed onto me from my dad's shop.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Agree with James - why not keep them all?

Baker


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought some carving chisels off ebay a couple of years ago and the Marples chisels were always bringing good prices and that is a nice looking set. The Craftsman is a nice looking set too. Those could have come from a pretty good maker. The PSI's look decent too. The worst looking set is the Cummins so I would tend to agree with your choice Ralph. I also agree with everyone else but if you don't use them and need the space then it's better to see them go to someone else who will use them.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ralph I don't know how well you grind lathe tools so if you need the practice then grind the cheap ones down to the handle as you will not get any money of you try to sell them anyway however I'm with James, keep them all. under the bed if that's the only place. N


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

The carving set would be nice at times. I would definitely keep the HSS tools and if you aren't going to keep all of them I would probably let the carbon steel go. To much sharpening for tuning IMHO.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

BernieW said:


> The carving set would be nice at times. I would definitely keep the HSS tools and if you aren't going to keep all of them I would probably let the carbon steel go. To much sharpening for tuning IMHO.


I was hoping you'd answer!!

Marples 12 wood carving set. Sheffield Tool Steel
Set of 5. Smaller and unmarked.
Set of 5. Numbered 1 through 5. Chrome Vanadium.
Set of 8. Cummins. Metal not marked.


Which of this list are you suspecting is carbon steel?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I am pretty sure picture number 2 is carbon steel and the cummins I am guessing are carbon steel or a very cheap set. I think the rest are HSS. The first picture I would hang onto. I have found myself several times wish I had a carving set to work on some of my turnings. The last picture is a mini turning set for turning smaller items or projects. I have a set I use when making some ornaments or small details on some turnings.


----------

